# Apple Cider Vinegar - read the label!



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Last fall we grabbed two gallons of Apple Cider Vinegar at the store. I didn't read the label. All winter I couldn't figure out why the ACV didn't work. We kept ending up on antibiotics for things we never had before. Well, I figured it out. We got mild food poisoning yesterday. I was fixing the vinegar solution when I read the label & saw "imitation" in fine print!!!!!!!!

Ds had it anyway, nothing. I drove to town & got the real stuff. This time it took 15 minutes & he was feeling better. 

Be sure to read the label!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I almost bought some imitation ACV on sale at our grocery a while back. They make the bottles look the same as the real stuff, and since it was on sale I was happy with the price. I noticed at the last second and put it back. I use lot of white vinegar for things, but I want real ACV for my chickens and the family.

Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Same happened here too- in fact I can only find apple cider vinegar in small bottles- everything else is fake.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Cheryl in SD said:


> Last fall we grabbed two gallons of Apple Cider Vinegar at the store. I didn't read the label. All winter I couldn't figure out why the ACV didn't work. We kept ending up on antibiotics for things we never had before. Well, I figured it out. We got mild food poisoning yesterday. I was fixing the vinegar solution when I read the label & saw "imitation" in fine print!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ds had it anyway, nothing. I drove to town & got the real stuff. This time it took 15 minutes & he was feeling better.
> 
> Be sure to read the label!


How do you use the ACV? Do you take it on a daily basis during winter as a preventative or only when you're sick? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

If something is going around, we drink ACV & honey. If anyone has the slightest sore throat, we gargle (all of us). If I remember (& from now on I will!), we drink an 8 oz. glass of water with 1 T. ACV before any potluck or outdoor food event in smmer or holiday. 

Yesterday dd made a pasta salad with a bottle of ranch dressing. The seal wasn't tight but she didn't know (my fault) that it wouldn't be safe to use. Now she knows.


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. When you take ACV and honey, how much do you take at a time? My Dad used to have us breath hot ACV when we had a chest cold, it would really losen everything up.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

1 T. of ACV and 2 spoonsfuls of honey in a regular size mug.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

"Imitation" apple cider vinegar? 

Sometimes I fail to see the point of some of these "convenience" or "processed" versions of the real thing. What is so difficult about making the real stuff that someone had to come up with an "imitation" version? 

I think there are days when these food chem guys just sit around thinking up new stuff to make for the sake of "imitating" something new. Next it's going to be "imitation" water


----------



## Hike4beer (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow.....Thanks for the info. Just went and looked, our small bottles are ACV. The one gallon jugs are Apple Cider 'Flavored' vinegar. I assume this is colored and flavored white vinegar :grump:!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

where I want to said:


> Same happened here too- in fact I can only find apple cider vinegar in small bottles- everything else is fake.


I ordered two gallons of ACV on Amazon.com a while back, with free shipping. I was almost out, and refuse to pay $3 for the little bottles at the store.

All I can think of is that it's cheaper to color/flavor white vinegar than to make ACV.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks, I did not know they were doing that. I will watch it when I buy.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Imitation ACV!!

That is just crazy!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I got a one gallon jug of the real stuff at WM. I think it was about $4 a gallon. It's their store brand.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Imitation apple cider vinegar is cheaper to manufacture, so we might be seeing less of the real deal as the economy worsens.

Make your own natural vinegar, it's fun and easy-peasy to do!

Here's how I make mine: 

http://purecajunsunshine.blogspot.com/2007/10/homemade-vinegar-is-fun-and-easy.html



--Sharon


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I checked the gallon jug under the stove. "Pure Apple Cider Vinegar" and the ingredients list "pure vinegar made from apples and filtered water". Phew! We don't use it too often around here, mostly just a glug here or there when I'm making turkey or chicken broth.

Kayleigh


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

CajunSunshine said:


> Imitation apple cider vinegar is cheaper to manufacture, so we might be seeing less of the real deal as the economy worsens.
> 
> Make your own natural vinegar, it's fun and easy-peasy to do!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I have a few apples that were getting ready to go and this might be the perfect use for them! Should I put a piece of screen or cheese cloth over the top to keep flies out? Or will that keep good bacterial from getting in?


----------



## Grace&Violets (Apr 4, 2007)

Who'da thunk it? You just have to sit and shake your head when you read something like this. Is it so much harder to make the real thing? I would have never even taken a second look, just grabbed and bought it. It's a good thing the only one I currently have is some Bragg's. 

CajunSunshine, thanks for the link...This may be a fun "summer school" project for the kids.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy in NY said:


> I got a one gallon jug of the real stuff at WM. I think it was about $4 a gallon. It's their store brand.


That's where I get mine too.... after reading this thread I thought I was doomed, becuase I get the gallon jugs of Wal-Mart store brand ACV for less than $4 per gallon, and was just sure I had been duped.

I'm honestly shocked - something generic at Wal-mart is the real thing and not a cheap imitation???? :stars::stars:

You all might have to prop me up LOL!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

It's not only the vinegar! Food Lion here sells 'sugar free' honey. I keep thinking, well....if it's sugar free how can it be honey??? 

Who in the world, or more importantly "why" in the world would anyone _want _fake vinegar or fake honey. Doesn't that kind of defeat the whole purpose of both of them!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Here's another question: 
What does it mean when the label says this?
Apple Cider Vinegar
Reduced with water to 5% acidity

Have I got some fake ACV?


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

soulsurvivor said:


> Here's another question:
> What does it mean when the label says this?
> Apple Cider Vinegar


Means it's Apple Cider Vinegar - the real stuff.


soulsurvivor said:


> Reduced with water to 5% acidity


5% is a pretty standard level of acetic acid content for vinegar - means they watered it down to the standard level, because that means they had more volume to sell. They didn't have the intestinal fortitude (that's "guts") to say "watered down" though.


soulsurvivor said:


> Have I got some fake ACV?


Not really, but as I said watered-down.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

CajunSunshine said:


> Make your own natural vinegar, it's fun and easy-peasy to do!
> 
> Here's how I make mine:
> 
> ...


Sharon, how to you know you've got "good" bacteria percolating in your vinegar? I'd love to try making some, but we get so much dust and pollen here I'd be afraid of what would end up living in my experiment.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I'd like to know more about making my own. I have a large coffee can full of apples going bad that was destined for the compost bin, but would love to try making something from them. If I used a half gallon canning jar; how much water, how much cut up apple? Then just cover with cheese cloth and put in cool dark place and wait? Sounds easy, but I don't want to make a mess!


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I started two jar of vinegar yesterday. I had found bags of apple cheap at the grocery store and had to make something with them. This experiment was as good a use as any. My pantries aren't warm enough for it, but I have a dark corner in my kitchen that should work.

I need to start vanilla next week, also. Anything else i should try?


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

This thread made me realize I had bought a bottle a long time ago and forgotten about it. Found it. It's the real stuff with "the mother". Only problem is..... I think it ate the mother!! LOL I remember seeing the mother before when looking in the bottle but I don't see it now. The bottle is still sealed so the mother didn't crawl out and walk away..... 

I've never tried the stuff before, guess I'll have to open it tonight and see what it does.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

it's a good thing to have a standard of 5% when using vinegar. much of what vinegar is used for is "chemically" involved, so knowing exactly what you are working with is a plus. it's good to have some consistency with the ingredients you use in the kitchen. it makes recipes work so much better.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

&#8216;Good&#8217; bacteria can find its way into the vinegar jar when you remove the cover to stir it, and they also hitch a ride when you prepare the peelings, etc.. If your first batch fails, get thee to a health food store and get some Bragg&#8217;s vinegar or other natural vinegar, and add a bit of it to your first batch to ensure the right bacteria flourishes. &#8216;Mother of Vinegar&#8217; is even better (see blog for link), but not necessary. 

Some areas seem to be in a 'better neighborhood' for good vinegar, others less so. But they're almost always present everywhere. It's just a matter of having enough of it to overwhelm any undesirable bacteria that may be present. Sometimes a little introduction from a previous good batch of natural vinegar helps in this regard.

You'll know if you have a good batch, when in a few weeks you'll detect a vinegary smell! At first, it may be faint...then it will get louder as time passes. _Don't_ taste the brew if it does not smell at all vinegary! Even a slightly vinegary smell is a good indication that the good guys are working in there. Give it time... 

Use a tighter weave of cloth in dusty conditions. (Pollen won't hurt it.) Stash the jar in the least dustiest spot that still has decent air circulation. In a cabinet with the door ajar? Put the jar in a box covered with a clean thin cloth? 




Mom_of_Four said:


> Sharon, how to you know you've got "good" bacteria percolating in your vinegar? I'd love to try making some, but we get so much dust and pollen here I'd be afraid of what would end up living in my experiment.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

MELOC said:


> it's a good thing to have a standard of 5% when using vinegar. much of what vinegar is used for is "chemically" involved, so knowing exactly what you are working with is a plus. it's good to have some consistency with the ingredients you use in the kitchen. it makes recipes work so much better.



+1 to what Meloc said. I would not trust homemade vinegar for canning purposes without a way to _accurately_ measure acidity. Safe canning practices require a 5% acidity for food preservation. The old timers did it 'off the cuff', but I'm willing to bet they also died of more food poisoning than we do.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

iHedrick, let the compost bin have them. For best results use 'freshly made' fruit scraps, not old ones that may be on the verge of rotting. Soft spots are fine but toss any obviously rotten parts, they will add nothing good to your vinegar.



ihedrick said:


> ...I have a large coffee can full of apples going bad that was destined for the compost bin, but would love to try making something from them.







> If I used a half gallon canning jar; how much water, how much cut up apple? Then just cover with cheese cloth and put in cool dark place and wait? Sounds easy, but I don't want to make a mess!




Add enough water to cover (X) amount of apples or whatever you have. No more than that. Just enough to cover it all. I would fill the jar no more than a few inches from the top. A little &#8216;headroom&#8217; is always nice. The fruitstuff will float to the top, that's ok. They'll eventually sink a bit. You can stir it every day, or a few times a week until it starts 'working', and the fruit becomes laden with water and begins to sink. When the fruit is no longer in contact with the air, you can stir it less often. At this point, it may even forgive you if you forgot about it for a time! 

Yes, do cover it, but I prefer not to use cheesecloth. See my next post...


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, cover the vinegar jar, but a cotton cloth or paper towel might work better than screen or cheesecloth to keep out teeny-teeniney bug critters out. They will magically appear out of _nowhereâ¦_ 



Cheryl in SD said:


> Thanks! I have a few apples that were getting ready to go and this might be the perfect use for them! Should I put a piece of screen or cheese cloth over the top to keep flies out? Or will that keep good bacteria from getting in?


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Grace&Violets said:


> ...Is it so much harder to make the real thing?


No, not harder...just more expensive, because Time = $$$$. 

It takes more time (and storage space) to allow a good batch of natural vinegar to sit around and ferment than it does for a machine to slap together a barrel of (x) + (Y) + (z) + water to make a nice load of fake vinegar that's instantly ready to go and sells well. And, no 'spoilage' problems to factor in either!

I hate the way they trick so many with the 'fine print' on the label. 

Another label trick they use: "Apple Cider_ Flavored_ Vinegar".

Coyotes!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for all your questions and the kudos too  ! Hmmmm...those questions tell me that maybe I should spruce up my blogged article with a &#8220;Part II&#8221; sequel&#8230;? 

I'm heading out for a road trip soon, and should be back sometime next week. I'll pop back in here to see if anyone else has any questions...

Here's hoping all ya'll have great success with your vinegarmaking! (Be patient, it&#8217;ll feel like it&#8217;s taking forever&#8230;but when it smells and tastes &#8216;right&#8217;, it&#8217;s ready!)

'til later,
Sharon


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Cajunsunshine; thanks for the info. I'm sure we will put that knowledge to good use. I had everything laid out waiting for more info. I'm off to get some good apples and begin this project.


----------



## kohburn (May 21, 2009)

CajunSunshine said:


> Yes, cover the vinegar jar, but a cotton cloth or paper towel might work better than screen or cheesecloth to keep out teeny-teeniney bug critters out. They will magically appear out of _nowhereâ¦_


definately!

ACV with a pinch of dish soap in it is what I use for homemade fly and fruitfly traps. they are amazingly attracted to the smell and get trapped by the soap in the the mix and drown.


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks for posting. We didn't know. We usually just get the Braggs for DH, I take the Albi pills. Can't wait till our trees are full of apples one day.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> "Imitation" apple cider vinegar?
> 
> Sometimes I fail to see the point of some of these "convenience" or "processed" versions of the real thing. What is so difficult about making the real stuff that someone had to come up with an "imitation" version?
> 
> I think there are days when these food chem guys just sit around thinking up new stuff to make for the sake of "imitating" something new. Next it's going to be "imitation" water




Some of us are deathly allergic to real cider vinegar. Causes the throat and airways to close up if just a little bit is in food or smelled in the air!

There should be a ban on real cider vinegar or at least strong licensing and restrictions for public safety!


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

I'd have never know they sold fake ACV if I hadn't read this here. But these are the reasons I visit. Thanks for the head up, Cheryl.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm kind of doubting the food poisoning came from the "fake" vinegar. Glacial acetic acid is some strong stuff, nothing will grow in it full strength. If the vinegar was just dilutied acetic acid it's going to be the same PH as real vinegar, just not made the same way. And if I am not mistaken, even real distilled vinegar must have standardized acidity.

Vinegar is just acetic acid, regardless of how it is made. The fake stuff would actually be more sterile than the real stuff unless it had been overdiluted.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The vinegar part is acetic acid, but there are other components in the apple cider vinegar that give it flavoring and some properties that have been touted. IIRC, the original promoter was a resident of Vermont who got the word out in the 1950s.

Glacial acetic acid has a strong "bite" when you open a bottle of it. Used to use the stuff in photography. No way could anyone drink the stuff.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

margoC said:


> I'm kind of doubting the food poisoning came from the "fake" vinegar. Glacial acetic acid is some strong stuff, nothing will grow in it full strength. If the vinegar was just dilutied acetic acid it's going to be the same PH as real vinegar, just not made the same way. And if I am not mistaken, even real distilled vinegar must have standardized acidity.
> 
> Vinegar is just acetic acid, regardless of how it is made. The fake stuff would actually be more sterile than the real stuff unless it had been overdiluted.


I think the food poisoning came from something else, and the ACV was being used to treat it. The OP wasn't saying they got food poisoning from ACV, fake or otherwise.

Kayleigh


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

Cheryl in SD said:


> Last fall we grabbed two gallons of Apple Cider Vinegar at the store. I didn't read the label. All winter I couldn't figure out why the ACV didn't work. We kept ending up on antibiotics for things we never had before. Well, I figured it out. We got mild food poisoning yesterday. I was fixing the vinegar solution when I read the label & saw "imitation" in fine print!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ds had it anyway, nothing. I drove to town & got the real stuff. This time it took 15 minutes & he was feeling better.
> 
> Be sure to read the label!


If you didn't know that, then you probably don't know that MOST WHITE VINEGAR as well as the imitation apple cider vinegar is made from synthetic alcohol which is derived from certain leftover petroleum products.

Heinz white vinegar is made from corn and/or apples. 

Cheap white vinegar is fine for cleaning, but I wouldn't want to use it for food preservation.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks for that info LC. I now, between these two things, I have to go check BOTH vinegar bottles!


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

******* said:


> I think the food poisoning came from something else, and the ACV was being used to treat it. The OP wasn't saying they got food poisoning from ACV, fake or otherwise.
> 
> Kayleigh


Right, the food poisoning was from a bottle of ranch dressing with the seal broken. The ACV did a great job of knocking it out in a matter of minutes. It took the rest of the day to feel normal, but the cramping, diarrhea & throwing up were gone in 30 minutes or less.


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

It's just past 4 am and here I go digging through all my vinegar in the pantry 'checking', whew, no imitation. Thanks for the heads up, I had no idea there even was a imitation ACV.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I tried making my own. Started it after posting this thread on Memorial day. I tasted it this morning and it is done & WONDERFUL. Very vinegary with a nice hint of apple flavor. MUCH better than store bought. I didn't see a "mother" & it is lighter in color than store bought, but the flavor, oh my!!!

Cajun Sunshine, THANK YOU!


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Silly question I'm sure, but what do you mean when you say a 'mother'? All I can think of is a worm, like in tequila.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

CottageLife said:


> Silly question I'm sure, but what do you mean when you say a 'mother'? All I can think of is a worm, like in tequila.



I'm wondering too. In my mind I'm seeing a gigantic spider crawling away.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Cheryl in SD said:


> 1 T. of ACV and 2 spoonsfuls of honey in a regular size mug.


OMG Cheryl! I just did that since I'm about to travel and it was the most awful thing I have ever put in my mouth. Seriously...I can't get the taste out of my mouth.

Can you clarify. Do you drink that or just gargle it? What are you gargling with specifically? Oh...this would gag a maggot...seriously.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Mother of vinegar:
Mother of vinegar is a substance composed of cellulose and acetic acid bacteria that can develop on alcoholic liquids, which turns alcohol into acetic acid with the help of oxygen from the air. It is added to alcoholic liquids to produce vinegar.

Mother of vinegar can also form in store-bought vinegar if there is some non-fermented sugar and/or alcohol contained in the vinegar. While not appetizing in appearance, mother of vinegar is completely harmless and the surrounding vinegar does not have to be discarded because of it. It can be filtered out using a coffee filter, used to start a bottle of vinegar, or simply left in and ignored.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

ChristyACB said:


> OMG Cheryl! I just did that since I'm about to travel and it was the most awful thing I have ever put in my mouth. Seriously...I can't get the taste out of my mouth.
> 
> Can you clarify. Do you drink that or just gargle it? What are you gargling with specifically? Oh...this would gag a maggot...seriously.


Sorry!! You put 1 scant T. vinegar & 2 heaping teaspoons honey in a mug with HOT water & drink it. *OR* you can put 1 TEASPOON in 6 oz. of water & gargle, swallow, gargle, swallow for sore throats. *OR* you can put 1 TEASPOON in a 8 oz. glass of water before going where there could be food bourne illnesses & drink the glass.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks ET1 - much less sinister than I thought it was 

Cheryl - thank you for the directions on how to use the vinegar - I was wondering also.


----------



## midohiogal (Mar 25, 2008)

Cheryl- thanks for the update. I just found this post, and I also thought you just mixed the ACV and honey. I didnt catch the water part. That will make it so much better.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I learn something everyday. I really never would have thought to check the label on vinegar but I guess I need to check everything. I have a small bottle of Heinz apple cider vinegar...real thing, and I have a gallon jug of Safeway Apple Cider vinegar..and its also real. I dont remember how much we paid for it but its the store brand so it was probably pretty cheap.

Sounds like there is so much you can do with vinegar it ought to be the subject of its own thread, and oh thanks a lot CajunSunshine, now I have yet another blog bookmarked.....


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Just thought I would say that if you are planning on using ACV for health purposes that it does absolutely no good to use the pasteurized vinegar from the grocery store. The pasteurization process kills all of the good and bad bacteria. It is the good bacteria that boosts your immune system. The ACV must be unpasteurized. We have terrible allergies in our family and since taking ACV everyday in the morning all of us breath much better and have very few allergy problems anymore.


----------



## gnat (Feb 19, 2008)

The bacteria for making vinegar is actually found on the feet of fruit flies.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEwOzhyVYyc[/ame]


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

So is Braggs unpastuerized? Looked at bottle and couldn't tell.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Sandra Spiess said:


> So is Braggs unpastuerized? Looked at bottle and couldn't tell.



As per their website
Certified Bragg Organic Raw Apple Cider Vinegar is unfiltered, unheated, unpasteurized and 5% acidity. Contains the amazing Mother of Vinegar which occurs naturally as strand-like enzymes of connected protein molecules.

http://www.bragg.com/products/acv.html


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Bump.

And while am here, I am trrying some raspberry and pear vinegars. They smell to be in the cider phase. Should I add a bit of the mother from my apple vinegar?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I read the blog and saw that it said on the bottom not to use canned fruit juice - would this include fruit juice I canned myself that has no additives? Thanks!


----------

